# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ WIFI

## Stelios_1969

Καλησπέρα και καλό Πάσχα, ξέρει κανείς κάποιο Ελληνόγλωσσο βιβλίο γιά ασφάλεια δικτύων WIFI?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## CHRIS5671

Καλησπέρα 

Δες εδω

----------

